# Job Finding Tips for Engineer in Dubai (Aviation/Mechanical Industries)



## mh8784 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi all, I am an Aeronautical Engineer from the UK visiting Dubai and trying to find work. 

My case is a bit odd that I am only 23 and I only have 1 year's experience in the UK - but because of some personal circumstances I want to move to the UAE. I am looking for work anywhere in the UAE (esp. Abu Dhabi and Dubai).

I have been told that as Muslim and UK National I have an advantage in the industry. My masters degree is in Aerospace engineering but it overlaps majorly with Mechanical engineering, so I can work in aviation, mechanical, oil/gas (nuclear??) industries.

I have a long list of general job agencies and some idea of engineering companies where I can make speculative applications, but it will be great for me if any of you guys can give tips which will help me in focus my endeavours a bit more. 

Oh and it's my first time in Dubai so I hope you can at least help me in getting the most of my visit as a tourist!

Your help will be appreciated. 

Hammad


----------



## shams98 (Dec 19, 2014)

Google for The 10 simple Tips to find great job in Dubai you can find my tips. I am not able to post links

all the best.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Try reading the Stickies first.

Your religion will have little or no bearing as you are a Brit, not an Emirati.

As a Brit, you may find a lot of the lower paid jobs denied you because people from other countries generally do those and with only one your experience, you may find you struggle.

The UAE doesn't use many aeronautical engineers as there is no aerospace industry here - AMMROC may be interested but I am guessing they will want highly experienced people.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Try reading the Stickies first.
> 
> Your religion will have little or no bearing as you are a Brit, not an Emirati.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Did you check the date of the OP's original question?

You got lured into answering because of rather late reply, before yours! 

Cheers
Steve


----------

